# LTD Bindings



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Dont do it!


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

lol ok... why not?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

DoubleT77 said:


> lol ok... why not?


LTD is known as a bottom of the barrel company. Save up some cash and buy something that will actually last you for a while. 

(yes, I've had personally experience with some LTD bindings, they sucked.)


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok thank you!i will stay away then.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

If you can wait till after x-mas the sales will kick in. I got a pair of Ride Delta's for $90 shipped last Jan.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess I can wait.  I will have to use my crappy old ones for now. I really want to get some Burton Lexa Tucans but I have a hard time justifying te cost jsut for the colour when there are so many deals out there on last years product.

I found a good deal on some Rossignol Justice bindings but they just don't look as good with my board and there's no reviews out there on them.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

DoubleT77 said:


> I guess I can wait.  I will have to use my crappy old ones for now. I really want to get some Burton Lexa Tucans but I have a hard time justifying te cost jsut for the colour when there are so many deals out there on last years product.


It's better to use your crappy old bindings than to waste money on crappy new ones. The Lexa Tucans are pretty hot and worth saving up for, my daughter has them on a Roxy Ollie Pop and loves them. If you can use a small size binding, departmentofgoods.com has some good deals on Burton Lexas and Escapades.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Unfortunately I need a medium.


----------

